# Scolopendra gigantea pics, sex determination.



## Maikardaaion (May 7, 2004)

Hello!

It's first time I menaged to write anything here  but I already like it  
First thing I would like to show you my pede. It's Scolopendra gigantea. Just now it measures 18 cm without rear legs and the antennae. 
http://www.republika.pl/maikardaaion1/skolopendra/skolopendra6.jpg
http://www.republika.pl/maikardaaion1/skolopendra/skolopendra3.jpg
http://www.republika.pl/maikardaaion1/skolopendra/skolopendra4.jpg
http://www.republika.pl/maikardaaion1/skolopendra/skolopendra5.jpg
http://www.republika.pl/maikardaaion1/skolopendra/skolopendra7.jpg
http://www.republika.pl/maikardaaion1/skolopendra/skolopendra8.jpg

Hope you like the pictures 

Next is the matter whether it is a male or a female. I made a closeup of the rear segments with rear legs:
http://www.republika.pl/maikardaaion1/skolopendra/ogon.jpg
I do hope the pede is big enough to say that


----------



## Steven (May 8, 2004)

Hey,...
first of all : WELCOME

second:
amazingly clear and great pictures !!!!!    :}  :} 

third:
from wich european dealer did you get them ???
i've just got my shipment of Vinmann,... 2 of the exact same gigantea's as shown on your pictures !!!!

fourth:
to be honest,... i find these specie extremely hard to sex:
cause all the specimen i've seen,... all have very long terminal leggs :?


----------



## Maikardaaion (May 8, 2004)

One of the pictures had incorrect adress (no.6), it's been already fixed 

I bought this pede from a importer in Poland. I was said that he bought them in Czech Republik. The price was 30 euro. I took the last one in stock (the importer calims it to be a female). It's more than possible that the one I obtained and those You have are from the same source import. Quite small seems to be Europe, but it is 
I know that there is a great possibility that another part of these pedes will be available at the fair in Ostrava, Czech Republik at the end of may. I wonder where do they originaly come from? Are these wild cought? 

About the pictures; thanks for your opinion, I try to do my best    More photos will come soon. I've fixed complete new set up and got juicy, big locust (Schistocerca gregaria) as a next meal. Can't wait till the pede gets hungry again 
Have you got some pics of your pedes?
My e-mail: maikardaaion@mediclub.pl
Many thanks for Your reply


----------



## Steven (May 8, 2004)

i'll post some pictures next week (promised!!!)

And as far as i know most Gigantea's on the European market are WC from Ecuador and Venezuela,..and YES europe is very small !!!!  

I thought Poland was more a country of "beetle"-collectors then Scolopendra-keepers ??? or am i wrong  :? 


Cheers


----------



## Maikardaaion (May 8, 2004)

There is very few of us who keep scolopenders  Two more mates I know and I don't belive that there are more. First of all invertebrate branch of hobby is still at the lowest stadium of evolution here. Most people keep and breed reptiles. In inverthobby first popular are tarantulas (we actualy call them bird-eating spiders, for the real tarantulas are not mygalomorpha) and scorpions, second phasmids might be listed, beetles take the third place. At the dull end are the myriapods. Centipedes are the rearest (one word about whipless scorpions and deamon sp., they are completly unavailible). 
The market is growing fast, so the hobby begins to incerase as well. 
One thing for sure, prices we have low. The tarantulas are half a price here than in Germany for instance, not to mention those in US.
Nevertheless scolopenders are not the pets people here want to keep here. They are considered extremly dangerous and unpredictable, not to mention that many folks think they are awful...

How often do scolopenders molt? Maybe You also know how big can this pede of mine grow?


----------



## Bob (May 8, 2004)

I am looking for these in the US.......Please let me know if you know where I can get a few !!!


Bob


----------



## danread (May 13, 2004)

Hey steven, have you got any photos of your new pedes yet? 'hint hint'    I'm getting a few pedes from vinmann this weekend, and i wouldn't mind seing what it is that he actually has in stock. Do you think they are true gigantea? Anyway, i'm pretty excited about going to the BTS, it'll be great to add a few more pedes to the collection, its definietly been missing something since my big subspinipes died. 

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## Steven (May 13, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Hey steven, have you got any photos of your new pedes yet? 'hint hint'    I'm getting a few pedes from vinmann this weekend, and i wouldn't mind seing what it is that he actually has in stock. Do you think they are true gigantea? Anyway, i'm pretty excited about going to the BTS, it'll be great to add a few more pedes to the collection, its definietly been missing something since my big subspinipes died.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan.


I know,... i know

been very busy the last couple of weeks,...
maybe i take some pictures this evening   
(can't promise !)


----------

